# Classic Stern, Uncut



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius announced it will unveil classic unedited
material from Howard Stern's last 20 years on
radio beginning this weekend.

Sounds like reruns to me, but the unedited parts
may be interesting, or not, depending on how
much you enjoying having garbage jammed in 
your earflaps. :shrug:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:barf:


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Love him, or hate him, he is selling a LOT of Sirius receivers right now.

I never liked Stern when he was on FM, but I've been a huge fan since he went to Sirius. And now I'm curious to hear what I was missing in the days he was on FM. And more curious to hear what the FCC was throwing such a fit about.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

They have played a few of his really old shows and he sounds alot different. Very nasally (if thats a word).

I didn't listen much on FM either but now listen all the time. He has some big time guests who say alot of crazy stuff.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Get Your Fill Of Howard Stern, Uncut

Sirius Satellite Radio recently announced it will unveil classic unedited material from
Stern's last 20 years on radio. The material will be played unedited and censor-free.

The material to be aired was chosen from 23,000 hours of tape and include unedited
interviews with guests like Paul McCartney, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Donald Trump,
Sen. Alfonse D'Amato, Sylvester Stallone and Sam Kinison. Other things that will air
are prank calls, song parodies and live musical performances.

This coming Friday, September 8th at 12:00 noon ET, Howard 100 will play back the
"Top Ten Moments" as voted on by you. It's just the beginning. Take a look at what's
been requested so far...and vote for your own personal favorites.

Vote Here, Vote Now, Vote Often! 

www.sirius.com


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i wanna hear the classic stuff 

When does ch 102 go up all classic stern all the time ???


----------

